# Waders and Boots



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking for a nice pair of boots and waders for the upcoming season for a reasonable price. I would like to get some boots that have the steel studs on them so i dont slip on the rocks in the current. Also, whats the way to go with waders? The neoprene ones seem really heavy but the other kinds I have looked at that are the thinner material seem like they wouldnt weigh me down as much. Not sure whats the best choice. If anyone has any thought I would appreciate them, Thanks!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Chad long time since iI have talked to ya. I like th Neoprene myself and there always warm and form fitting. I have never noticed the weight of them or even much thought about it. I have had a pair of stocking foot waders and hated them myself but to each there own. I like the bootfoot myself and I would guess that someone makes a pair you can studd the soles on. I have had a pair of Lacross that lasted me 12 years or more now but have friends that had the same pair that didn't last 3 years. Good luck it sounds like your getting that fall itch.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks D good hearing from you, i thought the neoprene might be the way to go myself but wasnt sure because the ones i was checking out included the boots as well and the price was cheaper also. Thats probably what i will end up doing i think. Thanks for the advice


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have always used the neoprene until last season when I got a pair of breathables. The neoprenes worked well but were a little heavy and too warm for early and late season weather. I like the breathables for their light weight but the lack of "stretchability" bugs me a little. If you get boots or bootfoot without studs you can get a pair of corkers the fit on the bottoms. I actually have an older pair of corkers for sale right now in the marketplace.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've had the same pair of neoprene hip boots since 1993. never felt the need to chest waders. boots are a personal choice. I like stockingfoot.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

What ever type of wader you decide on if you can't get studded soles just get a pair you like with felt soles then add your own sheet metal screws to the soles. I used about 25 per side and have been well satisfied. After 2 years i do need to replace them with new but over those 2 years i've only had 2 work their way loose. I use those particular boots about 15 times a year in steelie season.

I always had neoprene before 2 years ago but will never go back after using cabelas breathables. They did leak thru the seam from the beginning but aquaseal solved that problem. Even in the coldest weather i was warm with a pair of heavy polyester sweatpants and the breathables. When i wore neoprene waders i would sweat like mad most days and end up damp.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I prefer neoprene - yeah they do get warm but I would prefer to be too warm than cold - i also use them for duck/goose hunting


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I prefer the breathables so i can layer if I need to never had a problem being cold or warm. Cabelas has a nice pair of lightweight studded boots for like $60 or something my buddy has them and likes them quite a bit.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a pair of stocking foot waders late last year and now I need some boots to go with them. I've heard the felt soled boots are actually pretty good for traction on rocks. Is that true? And, who has the best selection of these kind of boots in Northeast Ohio or Akron area? Thanks.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

bigwalleye said:


> I got a pair of stocking foot waders late last year and now I need some boots to go with them. I've heard the felt soled boots are actually pretty good for traction on rocks. Is that true? And, who has the best selection of these kind of boots in Northeast Ohio or Akron area? Thanks.


I bought a pair of korkers boots to with my waders and they are awesome! I got my stuff at rodmakers shop in strongville. These boots are really cool because they come with changeable soles, mine have the felt sole and metal studs, plus there weigh practically nothing. Mine were 100 for the boots.


----------



## Lucky472 (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips for cold feet. I'm new to steelheading and cant get the temp of my feet right. I have cabelas breathable waders which I love and also have a nice pair of boots. While I can keep my legs at a perfect temp, my feet always freeze no matter what I try. I've tried multiple sock combos and also single socks. If there's a specific type of sock or product that works, please respond or PM me. Thanks


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lucky472 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for cold feet. I'm new to steelheading and cant get the temp of my feet right. I have cabelas breathable waders which I love and also have a nice pair of boots. While I can keep my legs at a perfect temp, my feet always freeze no matter what I try. I've tried multiple sock combos and also single socks. If there's a specific type of sock or product that works, please respond or PM me. Thanks


use a "Liner sock" ....Dicks, the Fin, Backpacker shop should have them. don't wear cotton....once it's gets wet/damp you're done. Bridgedale makes some nice wools socks....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Lucky472 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for cold feet. I'm new to steelheading and cant get the temp of my feet right. I have cabelas breathable waders which I love and also have a nice pair of boots. While I can keep my legs at a perfect temp, my feet always freeze no matter what I try. I've tried multiple sock combos and also single socks. If there's a specific type of sock or product that works, please respond or PM me. Thanks


Base layer = breathable (thin) liner sock.

Next = smartwool sock, thicker when colder.

Very cold water = thinsulate bootie that is normally found in a cold weather hiking boot. I get mine from the Cabelas cave for a few bucks. A size or two larger to accommodate the thick socks.

A bit of room in the boot = some wiggle room traps warm air between your outer layers and foot. Better than wearing a very tight boot. Same goes for bootfoot waders - a little room in the boot is better than a tight fit.


----------



## Lucky472 (Sep 30, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> Base layer = breathable (thin) liner sock.
> 
> Next = smartwool sock, thicker when colder.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steel Cranium and Outflyboy. The info is very helpful, and it looks like I'm off to the store. I was using a normal plain cotton sock as my base.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Best I've tried so far...by Orvis


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Lucky472 said:


> Thanks Steel Cranium and Outflyboy. The info is very helpful, and it looks like I'm off to the store. I was using a normal plain cotton sock as my base.


Dick's in North Olmsted is having a sale on smartwool socks. They also have the polypropylene liners near the socks. I found some in the shoe section, near the football/wrestling shoes.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

ChadPro67 said:


> Looking for a nice pair of boots and waders for the upcoming season for a reasonable price. I would like to get some boots that have the steel studs on them so i dont slip on the rocks in the current. Also, whats the way to go with waders? The neoprene ones seem really heavy but the other kinds I have looked at that are the thinner material seem like they wouldnt weigh me down as much. Not sure whats the best choice. If anyone has any thought I would appreciate them, Thanks!


I was talking with Craig at EO not too long ago and he said no matter what brand, how much they cost, etc., almost all breathable waders are going to leak over time. I got mine from Cabelas two years ago and this year the inner leg on one side was damp my first time out this year. I sent them back and Cabelas replaced them no questions asked. For the price, you cant beat them.....plus their real tough. I'm hard on my waders, climbing through brush and all that jazz. They've held up real well. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ainCatcat20564-cat601935-cat350005&id=0052606


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucky472 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for cold feet. I'm new to steelheading and cant get the temp of my feet right. I have cabelas breathable waders which I love and also have a nice pair of boots. While I can keep my legs at a perfect temp, my feet always freeze no matter what I try. I've tried multiple sock combos and also single socks. If there's a specific type of sock or product that works, please respond or PM me. Thanks


The best answer I can give you is go at least one size larger on your wading boots. If you wear a 10 and bought the size ten boot your feet will get cold due to less circulation caused by the tight boot. Buy a size 11 or 12, also get yourself a "Smart Wool" sock combination, they come with a wicking sock liner and a wool oversock...That should do the trick for you.

Dan


----------



## Lucky472 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I just went to Dick's and bought the field and stream coolmax sock liner and the smartwool skiing socks. It didn't look like there was much of difference in the type of smartwool sock so I went with the skiing because it has the over the calf height and the medium cushion.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey chadpro!! whats up! got me a pair of breathables from ll.bean for a decent price. $59 bux or so. I use them unless its icy conditions I will use my neoprenes. last year used my neos maybe 2 times only. for all around fishing tho beathables are the best tho in my opinion cause u can't use neos in the warmer weather.. I just wear underarmor and wool socks and and stuff under them in colder weather like it is right now. for boots alot of guys like sims. I don't got a pair tho so i can't help u on that.

tip for cold feet. make sure u get a boot size bigger than your normal size or else you will not have good circulation and your feet will be cold. my 1st pair of boots did this to me.


----------

